# Average distance



## mudcreek (Aug 22, 2017)

On the average, how many yards do you folks shoot deer?


----------



## Dennis (Aug 22, 2017)

Under 15 yards usually are the ones I hit correctly.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 22, 2017)

I prefer under twenty but practice beyond that and am confident beyond most people's normal range. Ride up the road to Eatonton and we will shoot some.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 22, 2017)

15 yds and under.  1st year trad bow hunting I was 1 for 1 on deer and 2 for 2 on pigs.  All were less than 15 yds.  Said to myself...self...nothing to this stuff.  2nd year...0 for 5.  Confidence level was high from 1st season and lots of practice at longer distance.  Missed every deer and all were 20 yds or longer.  Lesson learned.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 22, 2017)

Most of my shots, hit or miss, have been 10 -14 yards.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 23, 2017)

20 and under. I practice further but try to hunt closer.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 23, 2017)

I like 20 or less. But I only killed my first last year 17yds. Someone on stick bow created a poll last year was like 1500 votes An the avg was like 23-25yd range long shots. In Ga, with thick woods proficient at 20 or less IMO should result in some solid results. But 20 Is a long shot in my books.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Inside 15, sweet spot  is inside 12.


----------



## markland (Aug 24, 2017)

Most of my kills have averaged around 12yds but have some from 3yds to 56yds over the years, but typically try and keep them around 20 or less if possible but prepared to shoot further if I need to.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 24, 2017)

Your setup is the key to close shots. Got to look at the signs of what the critters leave behind at a hot spot.


----------



## brownitisdown (Aug 26, 2017)

Mine is 30yds and in but shot deer up to 50 plus yards in the right places


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Sep 1, 2017)

If I can hit them with a rock. Seriously, Im horrible at guessing distance, i use a recurve thats about as old as I am, with no sights, just the fur patch rest and cedar arrows. Its a Bear Grizzly with the "running bear", i bought it from a friend of my dad's for $25 beer money, and I have yet to feel guilty about that to this day


----------



## robert carter (Oct 11, 2017)

12 yards has been my average the last 3 years.


----------

